# skyped up the dongle on Today FM:



## ajapale (22 Feb 2011)

Did any one hear "skyped up the dongle" on today fm today? Is it availiable on podcast/download?


----------



## JP1234 (23 Feb 2011)

Yes, you can listen to Gift Grub pod casts here

[broken link removed]


----------



## gipimann (23 Feb 2011)

Heard it last week aj, very funny stuff!


----------



## lou2 (23 Feb 2011)

Very funny. I needed that laugh!


----------



## Firefly (24 Feb 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Sylvester3 (24 Feb 2011)

I can't listen to that at all - I turn off the radio until its over as it does my head in.


----------

